
Full text: An epic Bill Gates email rant - plg
https://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2008/06/24/full-text-an-epic-bill-gates-e-mail-rant/
======
undershirt
The dramatic reading is hilarious:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110203081223/http://blog.seatt...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110203081223/http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/library/gates-
bill_s_email_rant.mp3)

------
techer
[Off Topic]

I'm still using Windows 7 on this machine and there are Windows Updates
permanently waiting for my shutdown. One of these ended up causing me to spend
2 hours getting my machine back using safe mode and prayers.

I was recently locked out of my iPad Pro despite not entering an incorrect
password. It told me to use iTunes to restore, despite the fact this iPad had
never touched iTunes.

I was abroad, no laptop, and had to go to a (mini) Mac store and wait one hour
while they figured out how to restore it.

------
Causality1
I often wonder what Microsoft and Windows would be like if Bill hadn't
retired. Would we still be seeing headlines once a week about how Windows
Update is breaking hardware or erasing files or uninstalling "incompatible"
software without telling the user or one of the hundred other things WU has
screwed up the past couple years?

